# Fps Horror trotz ausreichender Hardware



## Diakonissus70 (8. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Vorab mal mein System:

Computer:
      Computertyp                                       ACPI x86-basierter PC
      Betriebssystem                                    Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium
      OS Service Pack                                   Service Pack 1
      Internet Explorer                                 7.0.6001.18000
      DirectX                                           DirectX 10.1

      Datum / Uhrzeit                                   2009-04-08 / 17:55

    Motherboard:
      CPU Typ                                           DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2 Black Edition, 3215 MHz (16 x 201) 6400+
      Motherboard Name                            Asrock N68-S
      Motherboard Chipsatz                         nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a, AMD Hammer
      Arbeitsspeicher                                   3072 MB  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
      DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T5663RZ3-CF7                  2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz)  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
      DIMM2: MDT Tech. MDT 1GB    DDR2-80               1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (6-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
      BIOS Typ                                          AMI (02/18/09)


    Anzeige:
      Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+  (512 M
      3D-Beschleuniger                                  nVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+
      Monitor                                           LG L226W (Analog)  [22" LCD]  (1804140749)

    Multimedia:
      Soundkarte                                        Realtek ALC662 @ nVIDIA nForce 7025-630a (MCP68SE) - High Definition Audio Controller

    Datenträger:
      IDE Controller                                    NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
      IDE Controller                                    NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
      IDE Controller                                    Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
      Massenspeicher Controller                         Microsoft iSCSI-Initiator

      Festplatte                                        SAMSUNG SP2014N ATA Device  (200 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
      Festplatte                                        ST312002 6AS SCSI Disk Device  (120 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
      Optisches Laufwerk                          HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4167B ATA Device  (DVD+R9:8x, DVD-R9:4x, DVD+RW:16x/8x, DVD-RW:16x/6x, DVD-RAM:5x, DVD-ROM:16x, CD:48x/32x/48x DVD+RW/DVD-RW/DVD-RAM)
      S.M.A.R.T. Festplatten-Status                     OK


Mein DSL:

Folgende Werte in kBit/s wurden an Ihrem DSL-Anschluss gemessen:
6051,53 kBit/s
625,78 kBit/s

Ihre gemessenen Bandbreiten in kBytes/s:
Download: 738,71 kBytes/s
Upload: 76,39 kBytes/s

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich habe in Wow Frameraten die nichtmehr Feierlich sind. Darlaran : 15 und Weniger / Rest  ab 20
Alles hakt und Ruckelt, ich habe schon alle möglichen einstellungen versucht (WoW und Graka)

Langsam weis ich nichtmehr weiter.

Nun meine Frage : Würde es eine Verbesserung geben wenn ich z.B auf einen Quad Core aufrüste ????
oder was mache ich verkehrt ???
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## kingkryzon (8. April 2009)

puhh dein pc sollt  das ganze verkraften sogar besser als meiner und ich hab sogar 40 fps in dala ( aldi pc)
vllt schattenqualität runterdrehn?( wenn du sie anhast)


----------



## Diakonissus70 (8. April 2009)

Ich habe alle möglichen sachen schon mal runtergestellt aber ich will ja nicht auf alles verzichten.
Es muss aber mit meinen Pc ein bissel besser gehen , kann doch nicht sein das ich die Bildquali fast auf null setzen muss .


----------



## vitamin (8. April 2009)

Huhu auf einen Quad Core brauchst du nicht aufrüsten da WoW nur auf 2 Kerne rennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja neueste traiber drinnen? weiter weiß ich auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diakonissus70 (8. April 2009)

Ja alle neuen Treiber sind Drauf


----------



## N00ky (8. April 2009)

Wann hast du das letzte mal defragmentiert/formatiert?

Ist WoW auf einer Internen oder Externen Platte?


----------



## McDreamy (8. April 2009)

Wieviele Addons hast du denn währen dem Spielen Aktiv?


----------



## Harodran (8. April 2009)

vllt ma nicht benötigte programme löschen
hatte das selbe problem, bis ich mal ein bisschen aufgräumt habe


----------



## Efgrib (8. April 2009)

wie sind die ingame-grafik einstellungen? mit welcher auflösung spielst du?
mit der hardware solltest du eigentlich alles maxen können, ausser schatten, dort würd ich max. auf die mittlere einstellung gehen.
ansonsten wurd ja schon gesagt: festplatte defragmentieren, addons reduzieren.... hintergrundprogramme ausschalten


----------



## Telefonzelle (8. April 2009)

Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch solche Probleme, allerdings nur stellenweise. Aber das bei dir ist ungewöhnlich. Ich würde mal defragmentieren, Prozesse nachgucken und mit dem Virenscanner drüber. Wie läuft das bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## Arquilis (8. April 2009)

omfg sonst flame ich ja eigentlich nicht, aber das ist der tausenste thread zu ein und dem selben thema und ich verspreche ich fresse nen besen mit stiel wenn die lösung nicht auch bei diesem mal ein addon ist.

grüße euer paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doncarloso (8. April 2009)

Fahr nur mal den Schatten runter. Das bringt enorm viel.

bei vollem Schatten ruckelt meiner auch, bei wenig Schatten komm ich in Dalaran auf ca. 30fps, sonst auf 60fps (wegen vsync). das ganze bei mir in 1920X1200

viele Grüße
Don


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

Da gibts Progamme die dir Anzeigen was momentan grad alles deinen Arbeitsspeicher belegt, da würd ich mal anfangen.

Denn meist ist im Arbeitsspeicher die Quelle allen Übels!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## McDreamy (8. April 2009)

Ja, es liegt meißtens an Addons, aber ich hab auch schon Freds gelesen wo keine Addons installiert waren.

Aber so tolle Addons wie QuestHelper und Recount usw fressen schön die Resourcen.


----------



## Gilindriana (8. April 2009)

Hab ähnliches Problem. Hab in Dalarn nur so 6-10 und sonnst 12-20 FPS. Hab alles auf Niedrig und seh nichtmal die Weihe vom Pala o.ä.
Addons hab ich schon alle ausgeschaltet (MobMap, SexyMap, QuestHelper, Bartender etc.)



Grober Überblick (ist nicht soviel wie oben, hab aber keine Lust hier alles zu posten):

Windows XP Professional 
SP 2
AMD Athlon XP 2800+
1GB RAM
Geforce 5700LE 128MB DDR RAM


----------



## Malety (8. April 2009)

bist sicher wieder son Spezi der 900 programme laufen hat ohne es zu merken, daneben wahrscheinlich noch 1gb Addonspeicher.


----------



## siXPounderFFDP (8. April 2009)

Ich vermute es liegt am neusten Nvidia Treiber. Ich besitze ebenfalls einen Rechner der bei WoW normalerweise einschläft, aber mit der aktuellen Treiber (182.50) habe ich in der Drachenöde 20 fps. Versuch mal einen älteren Treiber zu installieren, auch wenn es nicht empfehlenswert für andere Spiele ist. Bei mir hatte es den Effekt, dass ich von 20 Frames wieder auf 60 kam. 
Gruß siX


----------



## Tramadol (8. April 2009)

format c:   

Harte methode aber wenn dein rechner bei nicht vorhandenen problemen trotzdem spackt kann eine formatierung wunder bewirken...(und dann xp reinstallen ansttat vista vl)


----------



## Neak (8. April 2009)

Neuste Treiber sind Pflicht,
abgesehen davon schau mal was im Hintergrund alles läuft,
gibt da net Menge Programme die man nicht braucht die
aber trotzdem im Hintergrund laufen....

Diagnosetools etc. gibts bei google.de

MFG


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2009)

Malety schrieb:


> bist sicher wieder son Spezi der 900 programme laufen hat ohne es zu merken, daneben wahrscheinlich noch 1gb Addonspeicher.


bist sicher wieder so ein spezi der nicht lesen kann, er hat 3gb ram


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Hab ähnliches Problem. Hab in Dalarn nur so 6-10 und sonnst 12-20 FPS. Hab alles auf Niedrig und seh nichtmal die Weihe vom Pala o.ä.
> Addons hab ich schon alle ausgeschaltet (MobMap, SexyMap, QuestHelper, Bartender etc.)
> 
> 
> ...



Da isser wieder!^^

Ich hab nen uralten AMD Single Prozessor mit 2,4 gehabt und als ich ihn den Ram auf 2 GB aufgesrüstet hatte war Nordend auch kein Problem! 

Naja gut, man sollte halt nicht Addons sammeln wie andere Leute Fußballbilder, aber es lief gut bis mir die Festplatte abgeschmiert ist....


----------



## Meatwookie (8. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> bist sicher wieder so ein spezi der nicht lesen kann, er hat 3gb ram


er hat 1GB Addonspeicher geschrieben

Also das mit dem nicht lesen würd ich zurücknehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2009)

wenn man nichts findet (neue treiber, keine bösen hintergrundprogramme) wprd ich einfach windows neu aufsetzten.

und wer bei 3 gb ram auf belegten addonspeicher schließt, der hat sowieso keine ahnung...
1gb addonspeicher geht garnich... ich hab knapp 200 und hänge irgendwo bei 80 mb inkl al, carthographer und co

90% der addons sind unter 1 mb groß... 1gb = 1024 mb O.o


----------



## Morbusdei (8. April 2009)

@ Gilindriana

bei den rechner kein wunder. stock mal den arbeitsspeicher auf, dass hilft schon viel. und eine
grafikkarte mit mind 256mb ram solltest du dir auch anschaffen. beides ist sehr billig im handel
und sollte eigentlich für jeden, der sich wow zocken leisten kann,  erschwinglich sein. als ich damals
den arbeitsspeicher auf 2 gig erweitert habe, gabs ne enorme leistungsverbesserung.


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2009)

Diakonissus70 schrieb:


> DIMM1: Samsung M3 78T5663RZ3-CF7                  2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (6-6-6-18 @ 400 MHz)  (5-5-5-15 @ 333 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)
> DIMM2: MDT Tech. MDT 1GB    DDR2-80               1 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM  (6-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (5-5-5-18 @ 400 MHz)  (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz)






Syxx schrieb:


> er hat 1GB Addonspeicher geschrieben
> 
> Also das mit dem nicht lesen würd ich zurücknehmen
> 
> ...


also 1+2 sind bei mir 3 wenn du da was anderes sagst


----------



## Scrätcher (8. April 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wenn man nichts findet (neue treiber, keine bösen hintergrundprogramme) wprd ich einfach windows neu aufsetzten.
> 
> und wer bei 3 gb ram auf belegten addonspeicher schließt, der hat sowieso keine ahnung...



1. Belegen nicht nur Addons Speicherplatz sondern auch Msn, Icq, das Nokiasoftwareprogamm, der Virenscanner und was sich sonst noch so alles beim Start mithochbootet. Dann hörte ich mal (ich weiß nicht obs stimmt) das Vista selbst noch ungeheuer Ramspeicher frisst.

und

2. Wenn er qualifiziertes Fachpersonal FRAGEN WOLLTE, dann wäre er im BlizzardTechnikForum! oO  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und zur Streitfrage 1 oder 3 GB, 

der TE hat 3 GB, derjenige der danach gefragt hat 1 GB

wollt ihr euch jetzt wirklich an sowas aufhängen?


----------



## Demon82 (8. April 2009)

Liegt an Vista !!! Das frisst die fps!


----------



## Drolan (8. April 2009)

probiers mal auf dieser seite das dürfte dir am meisten helfen

http://www.allvatar.com/rex/160-0-PimpMyWoW.html

beachte besonders diesen passus:



> Config.wtf editieren - alles
> 
> Die Datei befindet sich im Ordner: *\World of Warcraft\WTF\
> Ihr öffnet die config.wtf Datei am Besten mit dem WordPad, da es mit dem Notepad zu Problemen kommen kann.
> ...


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2009)

Demon82 schrieb:


> Liegt an Vista !!! Das frisst die fps!


nope ich benutz selber visa (bzw win 7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
hab 1gb weniger speicher und bei mir läufts flüssig


----------



## Kehro (8. April 2009)

Sag mal hast du den RAM selbst gesteckt?
Da hängen 2 verschiedene Hersteller drin die außerdem auch noch unterschiedliche Clockzeiten haben. Wer macht denn sowas?
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn da deine FpS liegen bleiben.


----------



## DoubleJ (8. April 2009)

Geh mal in deine Treiber-Settings und stelle v-sync auf "allways off".

Ja ich weiss das man v-sync auch in WoW abschalten kann, aber bei mir war es erst wirklich aus (deutlich Spürbar an den FPS) als ich es auch in den Treibern deaktiviert hatte.


----------



## Cruzes (8. April 2009)

ich würde dir auch mal raten deinen PC zu formatieren und WinXP zu installieren ( frisst weniger ram und co )
is zwar ne scheiss arbeit alles wieder neu drauf zu machen aber wayne ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die neuesten Treiber installieren oder mal mit älteren treibern testen, ab und an liegt es auch an neueren versionen.
einmal TuneUP drüber laufen lassen tut dem Rechner auch ganz gut. ( da reicht die 30-tage-demo aus )
danach solltest du erstmal alle programme die du nicht brauchst, das "autostarten" verbieten ( entweder unter "ausführen>msconfig" oder z.b. mit TuneUP )
lad dir mal bei chip.de o.ä. nen Taskmanager runter mit dem du bestimmten prozessen mehr oder weniger cpu-priorität geben kannst. ( wenn du sowas hast solltest du WoW.exe die "Hohe" priorität geben )

Zwar hat Gothic 3 herzlich wenig mit WoW zu tun aber manche von diesen Tipps sind sehr hilfreich.
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396274


----------



## Grushdak (8. April 2009)

Nabend,

was nützt der neueste Rechner, die neueste Software - wenn das Problem vor dem PC sitzt? 

Ein PC hat z.B. 1GB RAM - man packe noch 2 GB dazu - hat er dann auch reell 2 GB mehr?
Wer das denkt, liegt falsch.

Einer schrie hier fast - Neueste Treiber?
Das kann oft fatal sein, da manche neueste Treiber eben noch nicht so ausgereift sind -
und daher noch mehr Probs mit sich bringen, als die Vorgänger

Manche denken - juchu 1 TB Fetsplatte - dann pack ich die mal schön voll.
Macht mal ne Festplatte bis zum Ende voll - und nix geht mehr.
Also tut es bitte erst gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oft hilft einfaches Ausmisten beim PC.
Schmeisst die Sachen runter, die Ihr nicht benötigt.
Dazu gehören nicht nur Programme - sondern auch Dateileichen und Einträge in der Registry.
Wobei mit der Registry sollte jeder recht vorsichtig sein.

Defragmentieren bewirkt oft auch Wunder.

Wenn Euer Zimmer auch zugemüllt ist, habt Ihr
1. keinen Überblick mehr
2. schlechte Laune

Genauso geht es dem PC.^^

greetz


----------



## Fochi (8. April 2009)

Gilindriana schrieb:


> Hab ähnliches Problem. Hab in Dalarn nur so 6-10 und sonnst 12-20 FPS. Hab alles auf Niedrig und seh nichtmal die Weihe vom Pala o.ä.
> Addons hab ich schon alle ausgeschaltet (MobMap, SexyMap, QuestHelper, Bartender etc.)
> 
> 
> ...




alsoo, update mal auf SP 3, wäre von Vorteil, die Graka is schon n bissi älter und den Ram sollte man auch mal aufstocken, genauso wie den CPU, also ich würd auf jedenfall mal zu nem Computergeschäft gehn und nen Angebot schreiben lassen, kostet ja nix und du kannst die Preisspanne (bsp.: 250&#8364; oder so) festlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tuachg (8. April 2009)

Ich würde schon Vista vermuten.. mir wurde gesagt dass Vista Home nur 2 GB ram nutzt, davon aber ca die hälfte selbst verbraucht.. habe ähnliche Probleme..probier einfach mal ob es was bringt auf xp umzusteigen


----------



## Tony B. (8. April 2009)

Zur not mal defragmentieren ! hat bei mir auch nen bissl geholfen als ich bei meinem alten pc fps-probs hatte !

MFG
T.B


----------



## dirk4mpv (8. April 2009)

VSync aus!


----------



## Syntra (8. April 2009)

Tuachg schrieb:


> Ich würde schon Vista vermuten.. mir wurde gesagt dass Vista Home nur 2 GB ram nutzt, davon aber ca die hälfte selbst verbraucht.. habe ähnliche Probleme..probier einfach mal ob es was bringt auf xp umzusteigen



Das ist soweit falsch. Es kommt darauf an was du für eine Bit-Version hast. Windows 32 Bit OS, egal ob Vista oder XP können nur bis zu ~ 3,3 GB Ram adressieren. Für alles drüber empfiehlt sich eine 64 Bit Version. Das Vista selber viel schluckt stimmt, aber je nach System begrenzt Vista z.B die Aero-Oberfläche.

B2T:

Dein Pc müsste das locker packen. Würde mal komplett formatieren und Rechner neu aufsetzen. (Jedes mal schönes Gefühl, wenn man sieht, wie schön schnell der PC dann plötzlich wieder läuft ;-) )

So long


----------



## Caducus (8. April 2009)

Hallo,

dein Hauptproblem ist dein Arbeitspeicher.

Da steht zwar schön da DDR2-800 allerdings wenn du dir deine Timings anschaust und im Speziellen die Frequenzen wirst du merken, das dort mitnichten 800MHz steht.

Sondern nur 266MHz und das ist auf dem Niveau eines schlechten DDR1 Speichers. Den der Speicher sucht sich die Methode aus in denen beide Module mit gleichem Timing und Frequenz laufen (einfach gesprochen).

Wie kann das passiert sein?

Der Hauptgrund ist, dein Samsung Modul ist kein 800MHz sondern nur 667MHz. Dein MDT ist aber 800MHz. Wo treffen sich die Module? DDR2 Multiplikator abgezogen sind die Module bei 333 bzw 400MHz, die können aber immer noch nicht mit einander, sprich sie treffen sich dort wo sie können und das ist bei 266MHz. Und schon fährt dein Porsche nur im ersten Gang weil die kleine Muffe zw. Getriebe und Motor sonst net funzt (mal einfach erklärt).

Was kannst du tun?

Variante ohne Investition:
-das 1 GB Modul raus
-schauen ob du im BIOS den 800er Modul runterregeln kannst, ich weiss nicht ob ein ASRock Board (oder wie ich es nenne "Was bei Asus durch die Qualitätskontrolle fliegt heisst ASRock") das kann. Wenn du dir das nicht zutraust (was nicht schlimm ist) dann Finger davon. Wenn du Glück hast grills du dir nur das Modul falls du was falsch einstellt, mit Pech das ganze Board (die ASRock Spannungswandler sind nicht für ihre Toleranzgrenzen bekannt)

Variante mit Inestition:
-2x2 GB DDR2-800 Module kaufen (Kosten ca. 50 Euro) Empfehlung Kingston

Grundsätzlich gilt:

Versuch NIE unterschiedliche Module miteinander zu mixen. Im optimalen Fall kauf dir direkt Module die als Kit beschrieben sind, die wurden gestet vorher.

Wie würde ich vorgehen? (Nach jedem Punkt testen obs was bringt)
1. schauen ob die andern Tipps was bringen (eher unwahrscheinlich)
2. im BIOS schauen ob die Speichertimings auf auto sind (hast du evt. selbst rumgespielt dran? :-))
3. 1 GB Modul raus
3. evt. Speicher vom Kumpel mal test
4. neuen Speicher kaufen

Einer der Punkte sollte etwas bringen. Den eigentlich müsste WoW rennen bei dir. Du hast ja Werte wie ich auf meine XP2400+ mit 6200GT und 1GB :-)


Viel Erfolg


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

also mit der hardware müsste eig. alles perfekt laufen. 
liegt bestimmt am arbeitsspeicher, dass da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## NoFlame (9. April 2009)

windows vista = scheise^^
grafikkarten treiber updaten?
vll mal V-Sync an/aus schalten?
kumpel von mir hat sich letzen monatn nen pc zusammen gebaut mit so nen quad core komplett preis ca 900euro und er macht in dalaran mit schatten usw ca 60-80 fps und ausserhalb je nach dem bis zu 250fps


----------



## Sobe1 (9. April 2009)

Wir haben auch schonmal Gildenintern sowas besprochen...

Ich dümpel in Nordend mit egal welchen Einstellungen (alles low oder alles high) ist der Grafikkarte wurscht. Hab auch wie du die Geforce 9800 GTX+ mit 512mb und einen Amd Am2 Dual Core 6000.

Kollege lässt auf seiner Maschine Spiele laufen die deutlich anspruchsvoller sind als unser olles Wow^^

Wir sagen jetzt einfach, WoW ist seit Woltk irgendwie schlecht programmiert, denn damit fing es an. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass wir mit aktuellen Systemen auf 800x600 spielen müssen (btw: der Schatten ist aus, sonst kann man sich gleich ne Dia Show angucken, geht schneller...)

Du könntest deinen RAM checken oder wie oben gesagt einheitlich einbauen, aber mir hats null gebracht von 667 auf 800 zu gehen. Andere Spiele freuen sich hingegen ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nen Quad Core wird nix bringen, wird gar nicht unterstützt. Aber selbst mein Dual Core ist nicht ausgelastet (ca. 30-40%)

Teste das und warte auf den nächsten Patch, wo ja Interface Änderungen oder andere Bugfixes kommen. Eventuel hilft da ja etwas bei unserem Problem.

PS: Ist auch egal wieviele Addons ich an habe oder alles aus, stört WoW genauso viel wie alle Details an der Grafikkarte, die absolut nicht ausgelastet ist...

MfG Soder


----------



## Haseneule (9. April 2009)

Ich kann hier jetzt nur so aus erzählungen berichten..

n kollege sagte mir mal das es bei vista so is,
das es erst bei SP 2 die volle ram leistung erkennt..

das ruckeln muss ja net umbedingt von der grafik karte kommen...
sonst würd ich einfach ma in nen laden gehen und den pc durchchecken lassen,
auf herz und nieren

P.S. Ich hab net wirklich viel ahnung also wenn ich falsch lieg dürft ihr mich verbessern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Greez Zallog(Haseneule) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milkoh (9. April 2009)

Das liegt definitiv nicht an Vista. Ich hatte die gleiche Edition mit schwächerer CPU und schlechtere GraKA und es rannte mit 50fps in Dalaran incl. nem Haufen Addons...und auch 3GB.


Meiner Meinung nach liegt das am Arbeitsspeicher der nicht zusammen passt. Ein Vorschreiber hat das sehr schön erklärt. 

Aber mein bester Tipp: PC verkaufen, iMach holen. Ich sitze hier bei 1900 x 1200 und über 60fps... völlig entspannt und stressfrei

Milkoh


----------



## Huntragon (9. April 2009)

Guten Morgen.

Ich muss gestehen ich habe nun nicht alle Beiträge gelesen, Asche auf mein Haupt.

Aber das Problem was du beschreibst kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich arbeite in einem Geschäft für Computer Hardware.

Also zum einen auch wenn du es nicht voll ausnutzen kannst, erhöhe doch deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 4GB. Du kannst dann zwar nur bis zu 3,25GB wirklich nutzen, aber dann wird der Speicher wenigstens im Dual Channel betrieb laufen. Das ist nur so ne kleine Performance verbesserung, aber nicht wirklich nötig.

Zu deinem eingentlichen Problem es ist durchaus möglich das es an den Board liegt. Wir haben an der Arbeit schon oft festgestellt, das die ich nenne Sie mal kleineren Nvidia Chipsätze nicht so gut zurecht kommen mit den Grafikkarten die fürs Spielen ausgelegt sind. Ob es daran liegt das der Mainboard Controller die Daten nicht schnell genug liefert oder sonst was kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber das Problem ist uns halt bekannt mit den Nvidia Chipsätzen. 

Da ich auf die ferne keine Garantie geben, frag doch mal bei einem Geschäft in deiner nähe nach ob Sie das nicht austesten können in der Werkstatt. Aber achte darauf das sie das mit dem Spiel testen und nicht mit einem Benchmark Programm oder einem Burn In Test. 

Für ne Empfehlung die AMD780 Chipsätze sind recht gut gemach, haben damit recht wenig sorgen an der Arbeit.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## Mitzy (9. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Da gibts Progamme die dir Anzeigen was momentan grad alles deinen Arbeitsspeicher belegt, da würd ich mal anfangen.
> 
> Denn meist ist im Arbeitsspeicher die Quelle allen Übels!
> 
> ...



Das Programm nennt man Task Manager und kann dir perfekt anzeigen, was los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und du kannst WoW spielen und gleichzeitig das Fenster offen lassen und schauen, was da durchläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@TE:
Ich hab mir nich alles durchgelesen- keine Lust.

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir war es ein Virus- schau mal nach.
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass sich im Hintergrund irgendwas falsch gestartet hat. Meine Schwester hatte das Problem mit Ihrem ICQ, dass es sich falsch startete und dann schön immer wieder versuchte richtig zu starten, Arbeitsspeicher verbrauchte und man irgendwann- aufgrund der "Schnelligkeit" seinen Schädel gepflegt gegen die Tischkante donnern wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiddi (9. April 2009)

Was für nen Ping/Latenz hast du ingame wenn dein ping zu hoch ist wartet die grafik-engine von wow immer darauf wer wo steht und das zieht die fps runter so habe ich es zumindest bei mir bemerkt hatte +200ms und hatte 30fps und regelmässig einbrüche auf 10fps

Mein sys 4GB Ram, GForce 9800+ mit 512mb, Core 2 duo 6420.

Habe dann eine änderung in der Reg von win gemacht und zwar nen eintrag namens TcpAckFrequency (einfach mal hier im forum suchen finde gerade den link nicht)

Siehe da Ping auf 15-30ms gefallen und die FPS auf 50-60 gestigen.

Was macht der eintrag damit stellst du ein wie oft dein sys antworten soll wenn es datenpakete empfängt. Wie gesagt must du suchen bei WOW-Europe gibt es auch ne beschreibung auf deutsch ist auf jeden fall so wenn nicht genug daten ankommen wartet win 200ms und somit kommen die werte ingame von 200ms+ zustande.

MFG Fiddi


----------



## Celissa (9. April 2009)

ich weiss net ob es nützlich is aber mein freund und ich bauen unsere pc´s immer im aktuellen stand nach/auf

hatte auch immer des problem gehabt bis vor´m halben jahr net mehr da ich gelsen habe des blasc nen fehler irgendwie/irgendwo macht keine ahnung aber seid dem wir des net mehr haben läuft wow wie frisch ausm ei gepellt 

vllt. is des ja auch dein prob?


----------



## Saucoireion (9. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> also 1+2 sind bei mir 3 wenn du da was anderes sagst



Lies doch mal richtig... er sagt 1gb ADDONspeicher nicht ARBEITSspeicher...


----------



## Freakypriest (9. April 2009)

Caducus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dein Hauptproblem ist dein Arbeitspeicher.
> 
> ...



Und wieder einmal gefährliches halbwissen.

Natürlich treffen sich die Arbeitspeicher mit der Taktung das ist richtig. Aber seit DDR2 passen sich schnelle Riegel an den Langsamsten an sprich der 800 wird zu einem 667Mhz. Von daher sollte es noch kein problem geben.

266Mhz?? Ich wüsst nur zu gern (gerne auch per PM) wo solche fiktiven werte herstammen.


----------



## deHaar (9. April 2009)

Ein Kollege von mir hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit ähnlich gutem PC, 
er hat einen AMD-Path für DualCore Prozessoren installiert, weil aus irgendweinem Grund die Prozesse nicht wie es sollte auf beide Kerne gleichverteilt wurden. 
Der 2. Kern wurde erst dann benutzt, wenn der 1. schon fast voll ausgelastet war, er hatte also nur ungefähr die Hälfte der Prozessorleistung. 
Das soll bei bestimmten AMD DualCore Prozessoren ein bekanntes Problem sein, wär doch mal nen Nachschauer wert, oder? 
Ansonsten kann es natürlich immer sein, dass der Prozessor zu heiß wird (zu wenig Leitpaste, defekter Kühler oder so), aber klingt auf jeden Fall nach CPU-Problem!


----------



## deHaar (9. April 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit ähnlich gutem PC,
> er hat einen AMD-Path für DualCore Prozessoren installiert, weil aus irgendweinem Grund die Prozesse nicht wie es sollte auf beide Kerne gleichverteilt wurden.
> Der 2. Kern wurde erst dann benutzt, wenn der 1. schon fast voll ausgelastet war, er hatte also nur ungefähr die Hälfte der Prozessorleistung.
> Das soll bei bestimmten AMD DualCore Prozessoren ein bekanntes Problem sein, wär doch mal nen Nachschauer wert, oder?
> Ansonsten kann es natürlich immer sein, dass der Prozessor zu heiß wird (zu wenig Leitpaste, defekter Kühler oder so), aber klingt auf jeden Fall nach CPU-Problem!


Zeile 2: Patch statt Path! sry, typey!


----------



## PTY (9. April 2009)

Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder einen CPU-Krieg entfachen sollte: rüste auf Intel um! Ich hatte auch jahrelang AMD und war sehr zufrieden mit den CPUs. Aber seit dem es die Core 2 Duo's gibt, hinkt AMD in der Performance ziemlich hinterher. Und seit dem ich nun einen E8500 habe, rennt WoW absolut flüssig. Lediglich in Dalaran ruckelt es noch ab und an. Aber das ist offenbar auch sehr abhängig von der Anzahl der Spieler, die sich dann in Dalaran tummeln. Und hier ist der Flaschenhals dann meist nicht der eigene PC, sondern die Serverfarm bei Blizzard, die mit Bewegungsdaten von hunderten von Spielern schlicht überfordert ist. Wenn dann noch gleichzeitig eine Schlacht in Tausenwinter statt findet, bringt dir auch der schnellste Rechner nix mehr.

Übrigens unterstützt WoW sehr wohl Quad-Core-CPUs! Dafür gibt es zum einen die Config-Variable coresDetected, die aber lediglich definiert, wieviele Cores vom System ENTDECKT wurden. Um die Kerne auch zu nutzen, muss die Config-Variable processAffinityMask entsprechend gesetzt sein (Siehe WoW-Forum, bitte auf den letzten Blue-Post achten: Es werden bis zu 32 Kerne unterstützt). Hier lässt sich anhand einer Bit-Maske genau definieren, welchen Kern WoW nutzen darf. Natürlich müssen auch 4 Kerne ENTDECKT worden sein, damit alle 4 Kerne auch GENUTZT werden können. Somit sollte auf einem Quad-Core-Rechner folgendes in der Config stehen:

SET coresDetected "4"
SET processAffinityMask "15"


----------



## valibaba (9. April 2009)

Also ich hatte mir vor kurzem einen neuen Latop zugelegt und hatte prompt Fps probleme. So behebst du die:

Alle Grafikeinstellungen runtersetzen auf das mindeste, Auflösung irgendwo mittelmass und Farbtiefe NICHT mehr als 1x Multisample.

Nun steigerst immer etwas die Grafikeinstelungen, Details der Landschaft ect. 

Ich konnte schlussendlich alles auf die Beste Quali setzen nur wenn ich den Schatten aktiviert hatte, dann brachen die Fps immer zusammen. 

lg


----------



## Kehro (9. April 2009)

@Freakypriest

Schau richtig hin. Erst bei 266 MHz stimmen die Lese-Schreib und Refreshzeiten der beiden Riegel überein. Wenn dann unter Umständen noch der PDS-Chip eines Riegels eine Macke hat schießt sich der RAM ins Bodenlose.
Solche Konfigurationen sollte man aus Prinzip immer vermeiden.


----------



## Caducus (9. April 2009)

In der Theorie passen sich die Modul an richtig.

Aber wir haben hier 

a) unbekannte Einstellungen im BIOS (evt. selbst dran rumgewerkelt, schlechte Autoerkennung)
b) nicht unbedingt eines der besten Boards
c) n-Force Chipsatz
d) zwei völlig unterschiedliche RAM Module (Firma, Größe, Timings, Frequenz)

Laut Spezifikation sollte es gehen. aber hier sind alle so viele Faktoren die darauf einwirken, das ich bewzweifel das es funktioniert. Vorallem weil die besagten Spezifikationen so schwammig sind, das sie mehr einer Nice-to-have Anleitung gleichen als einer Festlegung.

Test die No-Cost Varianten und schau obs was bringt.


PS: zu erklären warum Ping nic mit fps zu tun hat würde den Rahmen hier sprengen


----------



## Diakonissus70 (11. April 2009)

Danke für eure Mühe !

Ich werde mich erstmal um den Arbeitsspeicher kümmern , aber ich lese noch weiter den Thread falls noch jemand was anders weis


Thx


----------

